# Where does everyone find they lose fat first?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just out of interest.

Currently since im on a cut, i've lost it from my Arms, (inc forearm) first, legs, mid section, shoulders and upper chest. And some off face.

Stubborn areas seem to be hips/lower back. Lower stomach, lower chest.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

when i cut i lose it arms -- legs --shoulders/back then ar5e then midsection is always last (still got a bit now but it can wait till next cut)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Face for me, waist was last.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

my cock gets real thin


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

My head. I have a very fat head.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Face for me, waist was last.


X2


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Face,always look really gaunt when i start shedding weight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Dont know, never cut


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Legs for me. But now after a few show diets as opposed to just holiday type diets, my face realy sinks in early...infact earlier each time which makes me look leaner than i actually am, lol....

I guess its when you diet the fat cells shrink in certain areas more....Im chubby cheeked normally.. :tongue:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

always goes from face 1st waist last :cursing:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

First: Face

Last: Back of the waist. Stubborn as **** to shift!!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

my face first, dont really have much fat on me shoulders or arms, its my chest, waist nd stomack that suffers. but when i try nd cut goes from me face and thats about it lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Over time I think I have noticed the sides of my glutes, but the hardest (no suprise) is lower back and handles..


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

comes off my face/neck first!! then i notice it on my chest/upper abdomen and like all women it comes off last hips/thighs/butt and lower abdo!! :cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Them Love handles are real stubborn


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Like what most others had said i lose it from my face first then legs and butt.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Waist first then arms/ shoulders ( which isnt such a good thing they end up looking like matchsticks!! ) then my legs. Finally my Boobs, Bum and Hips <--- such a pain! Curse of being a women ehh??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Same as most - face first, lower abs and love handles last.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

face first, waist last boooo


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Deffo my legs then arms.

Belly, hips/lower back last, if ever!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Got to be the middle for everybody I reckon.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Waist first then arms/ shoulders ( which isnt such a good thing they end up looking like matchsticks!! ) then my legs. Finally my Boobs, Bum and Hips <--- such a pain! Curse of being a women ehh??


Everything looks nice to me from your avatar


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Everything looks nice to me from your avatar


Haha Thanks lol. could look a lot better though!!

Freshers week next week at Uni is gonna play havock with my on / off diet! :beer: :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Face, then boobs, then bum :crying: :crying:

Hips won't shift, tried telling them my child bearing days are over ...to no avail


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Just out of interest.
> 
> Currently since im on a cut, i've lost it from my Arms, (inc forearm) first, legs, mid section, shoulders and upper chest. And some off face.
> 
> Stubborn areas seem to be hips/lower back. Lower stomach, lower chest.


I'm pretty much the same.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MissBC said:


> comes off my face/neck first!! then i notice it on my chest/upper abdomen and like all women it comes off last hips/thighs/butt and lower abdo!! :cursing:


I think daily massages will help you, I am booking a flight right now...... :whistling:


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Face first. My thighs last. Such a nightmare getting decent fit jeans that fit the waist, height and quad size!


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Arms, chest, back. Legs are always last and I end up being tight up top with soft legs very annoying.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Arms and shoulders first. Lowerback and glutes as well as legs never seem to come in cut.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

the gut goes with me first then stops , chest and face next thats when more people ask have i lost weight :confused1: the middle drops bout 2 inches then it gets harder too shift it, cardio beats me:cursing: need to do bit more ,diet is pretty solid:thumb:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

chest and waist first, my chest looks quite boney at times its horrible, but stubborn from arms, lower abs and thighs


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

First: boobs :crying: gonna have nowt left at this rate

Last: upper stomach and glutes/hips/thighs. *sigh*


----------

